# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  lovebirds μωρα

## griliaspanos

Τα πρωτα δυο μωρα lovebird   γεννηθηκαν σημερα σχεδον ταυτοχρονα (23ή και 24ή μερα επωασης) και εχουν 3 αυγα ακομα που περιμενω να βγουν....... :Confused0053:

----------


## griliaspanos



----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό να βγούν όλα και να τα χαρείς και στο κλαρί.

----------


## vagelis76

Να σου ζήσουν Πάνο!!!!!!!Πόσο μου αρέσει να βλέπω φωλιές με νέες ζωούλες μέσα!!!!!!!

----------


## griliaspanos

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια .Να ρωτησω κατι θα ηθελα  με την σειρα μου .Για εσας πιοα ειναι  καλυτερη τροφη να βαζω στους γονεις για το ταισμα τους? Εγω τους βαζω αυγο βρασμενο 12 λεπτα τουλαχιστον  και  τοα αλεθω επειτα στο μπλεντερ  και προσθετω ελαχιστο κους κους .Εννοειτε  οτι το αλλαζω  καθε μερα .Πιστευεται οτι χρειαζεται κατι περισσοτερο ή κατι διαφορετικο .?

----------


## nuntius

Ιιιιιιιιιιιιι Lovebirds μπεμπάκιαααααααα!!!! Να σου ζήσουννννν...και να έρθουν κ τα άλλα 3 αδερφάκιαααααααα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια .Να ρωτησω κατι θα ηθελα  με την σειρα μου .Για εσας πιοα ειναι  καλυτερη τροφη να βαζω στους γονεις για το ταισμα τους? Εγω τους βαζω αυγο βρασμενο 12 λεπτα τουλαχιστον  και  τοα αλεθω επειτα στο μπλεντερ  και προσθετω ελαχιστο κους κους .Εννοειτε  οτι το αλλαζω  καθε μερα .Πιστευεται οτι χρειαζεται κατι περισσοτερο ή κατι διαφορετικο .?


Το κλασικό αυγουλάκι έχει μεγαλώσει γενιές και γενιές παπαγάλων.Αν θέλεις βάλε και λίγη αυγοτροφή εμπορίου στο μείγμα σου.

----------

